# Is anyone's SI due to immune problems?



## jojotall (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi all,

I've one dd conceived no probs in 2003.  I've been ttc no. 2 for 3 yrs am on second IVF cycle and due to test on Wednesday, although feel in my heart it hasn't worked again.

Has anyone with secondary infertility had their blood work tested at the ARGC and been shown that their body is now attacking the embryos?

I'm battling to understand what is happening to my embryos once they're put back in and why they're not implanting.  

I just wondered if anyone else had the same problem here.

Many thanks.

Jo
x


----------



## MissyEm (Oct 20, 2008)

hi Jo,
have just looked at this site for the first time today.  I have a son born in July 03 and have been trying  for three years for number two.
had our first appt at the ARGC last week and so am now waiting for the results of the NK cells tests... I really hope we get some answers that make sense - have had three miscarraiges in the last 18 months.  So are you having twins That's fantastic....I wish you the best of luck.  
Emx


----------

